# Suche F2P MMO mit schwierigen und langen Dungeons im RPG-Styl



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen

Seit Jahen spiele ich MMOs weils mir einfach spasst macht und ich liste mal auf was und wie lange ich es gespielt habe, die Reihenfolge ist diejenige wie mir das Spiel eingefallen ist nicht wie ich es gepielt habe, zusätzlich noch den Grund weshalb aufgehört.



WoW 1.5 Jahre (Seit Wotlk nur noch Rüstungsfamring macht kein Spass mehr und wurde mir zu teuer)
Warhammer Online 3 Monate (Wurde mir schnell langweilig und zu teuer)
Shayia 1 Monat (Spielwelt ist nichts neues)
Herr der Ringe Online Ein paar Wochen (Die Spielwelt finde ich etwas langweilig)
SWTOR 1 Monat (Wurde mir schnell langweilig und zu teuer)
Perfect World International Spiele ich derrzeit seit rund 8 Monaten, aber da lohnt es sich nur PVP zu machen, die Instanzen kann man mit bestimmten Items einfacher machen in dem ein NPC 90% der Mobs erledigt, noch fauler gehts nicht 
Ich suche also ein Spiel das mir nichts kostet um es überhaupt Spielen zu können und ich will nicht ein Pay2Win Spiel, keine Lust im Nachteil zu sein wenn ich kein Geld für das Spiel ausgebe.
Die Dungeons müssen auf höheren Leveln schwer sein und lange, mit lange meine ich mindestens rund 2 Stunden mit einer guten Gruppe. 

PVP kann auch vorhanden sein ist jedoch kein Muss würde es sowieso erst bei hohen lvln machen. Wenn das Spiel auf Deutsch ist, kann auch auf Englisch sein, dann komplett auf Deutsch, ich mag es nicht wen ein Spiel zweisprachig ist.


Jemand Ideen und Vorschläge??


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. Juni 2013)

Also ich würde dir mal "The Secret World" oder "Rift" ans Herz legen,
musst du dir mal ansehen was dir eher entspricht.

Dungeons die mit einer "guten" Gruppe 2 Stunden oder länger dauern gibt es eigentlich in keinem MMO oder die Gruppe ist nicht gut, da kommt am ehesten noch Rift und die Raid Instanzen in Frage.


----------



## Blobla (2. Juni 2013)

Also ich würd dir Vindictus empfehlen , nette Grafik , geile Physik und die Dungeon können sehr anspruchsvoll werden . Ich weiß nicht ob es Dungeons gibt bei denen man 2 Stunden braucht ,
aber das Game bockt schon ordentlich 
Ist aber auch komplett Dungeon-basiert!


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2013)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir mal "The Secret World" oder "Rift" ans Herz legen,
> musst du dir mal ansehen was dir eher entspricht.
> 
> Dungeons die mit einer "guten" Gruppe 2 Stunden oder länger dauern gibt es eigentlich in keinem MMO oder die Gruppe ist nicht gut, da kommt am ehesten noch Rift und die Raid Instanzen in Frage.


 


Blobla schrieb:


> Also ich würd dir Vindictus empfehlen , nette Grafik , geile Physik und die Dungeon können sehr anspruchsvoll werden . Ich weiß nicht ob es Dungeons gibt bei denen man 2 Stunden braucht ,
> aber das Game bockt schon ordentlich
> Ist aber auch komplett Dungeon-basiert!


 
Danke euch für die Vorschläge, ich werde mir mal die Seiten durchlesen und ein paar Videos anschauen wenn es mir zusagt teste ich es mal.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Juni 2013)

Am ehesten noch die Rift Raids. Ich kann dir nur sagen: Finger weg von Runes of Magic, das hatte auch mal solche Raids (7 Stunden für den ersten Raid Halle der Überlebenden damals mit gerade genug Equip um die Bosse down zu bekommen), aber das ist leider lange vorbei.

Richtig guten und vor allem bockschweren PvE Content hat aber heute leider kaum ein MMO, sehr schade.


----------



## -Vario- (2. Juni 2013)

Versuch mal mit TERA .

Home - Tera Europe


----------



## ZeroX360 (2. Juni 2013)

Würde Rift probieren hat mir echt Spaß gemacht.
Denke werde meinen 50er Krieger auch wieder ins Leben rufen.
Wenns f2p wird demnächst.
Glaube 12 Juni war der Termin dafür.


----------



## Telmur (2. Juni 2013)

-Vario- schrieb:


> Versuch mal mit TERA .
> 
> Home - Tera Europe



Wäre auch meine Empfehlung. Macht echt Spaß und die Dungeons werden zunehmend schwerer,
außerdem ist die Community sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2013)

-Vario- schrieb:


> Versuch mal mit TERA .
> 
> Home - Tera Europe


 
Ok Danke werde es mir mal ansehen und wenn es mir zusagt mal antesten.



ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Würde Rift probieren hat mir echt Spaß gemacht.
> Denke werde meinen 50er Krieger auch wieder ins Leben rufen.
> Wenns f2p wird demnächst.
> Glaube 12 Juni war der Termin dafür.


 
Soweit ich weiss müsste es schon der 12.6 sein und bis dahin warte ich mal mit dem testen.

Vindictus und Secret World sind nicht so mein Geschmack ehrlich gesagt und diese 2 Stunden Raids war bei WoW. Dort gibt es solche die so lange dauern weil ein Boss locker  mal 5 Minuten dauert.

Ich vermisse diese schweren MMOs wirklich selbst hohe Lvls werden irgendwann so einfach zu erreichen sein das einem langweilig wird.


----------



## ZeroX360 (2. Juni 2013)

Viel Schuld daran sind auch die Guides den dann weiß Jeder wie der geht.
Und wenn man sich nicht so dumm anstellt liegt der Boss auch schnell im Dreck.
In unsere Gilde so ca 30 Mann damals haben wir uns gesagt wir machen die Raids ohne Guides.
Lagen zwar oft im am Boden aber hat dann schon irgendwann geklappt.

Klar bei neuen Kontent konnte man jetzt nicht nachlesen weil es keine Guides gibt.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2013)

Habe mir mal Tera angeschaut und muss sagen ist nicht mein Geschmack, diese beiden Völker bei dem eines so aussieht wie Tiere und das andere wie Kinder passt mir überhaupt nicht.

Bei Rift gefallen mir die Trailer und das ganze, jedoch kommt mir das umskillen des Charakters fast etwas zu einfach vor, sorry ich mag es schwer  Aber ansonsten bis jetzt ok, ich hoffe nur das es F2P und nicht Pay to Win wird.

Runes of Magic hatte ich auch mal angetestet aber das war so kurz und nur ein paar Tage das ich es nihct aufgelistet habe, das hat mir schon von Anfang an nicht gefallen, merke aber habe nichts verpasst.


----------



## ZeroX360 (2. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Skillen dort ist schwieriger als du denkst da du einiges an Möglichkeiten hast.

Die Geschichte Pay to Win soll es laut deren Angaben nicht geben.
Bekommst Bonus XP und von Einsteiger Equipment war mal die Rede.
Ich hoffe es bleibt dabei wäre sonst sehr schade um das Spiel.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich skille meine Elementarmagierin mit dem was mir sas Spiel so vorgibt, bin zufrieden mit ihr und nach rund 3 1/2 Stunden lvl10 und habe schon meine erste Dimension eingerichtet.
Mal sehen wie nett die Leute auf dem Server sind, denn es ist ein PVP Server, die PVE Server waren alle sehr voll. Aktuell läuft bei mir die 7 Tage Testversion aber da es sowieso bald umgeschaltet wird auf F2P muss ich nicht lange warten.
Die Open world Events mit den Rissen ist eine tolle Idee und habe schon 6 Risse gemacht also alleine war niemand anders da und ging ganz gut. Das UI kann sehr genau angepasst werden was mir wirklich gut gefällt und sogar die Farben der Namen kann angepasst werden. Ist einfacher für mich dann zu unterschieden ob der andere zwar Feindlich ist aber sein PVP an oder aus hat, besonders auf PVP Servern sollte man mit dem angreifen anderer Vorsichtig sein.


----------



## ZeroX360 (3. Juni 2013)

Jopp das empfand ich auch immer als sehr gut man kommt wunderbar ohne Addons klar.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juni 2013)

Seit Anfangs Juni Spiele ich Rift, zuerst die Tetsversion bevor es F2P wurde und jetzt SL die ich von Raptr bekommen habe und will mal ein kleines Fazit schreiben zu meinen Erlebnissen bis jetzt.

Charaktererstellung:

Ist leicht zu verstehen und man kann jedes Volk mit jeder Klasse kombinieren was sicher ein Vorteil ist gegenüber anderen MMOs. Jedoch haben diese beiden Vorteile auch einen Nachteil, das Spiel ist nicht so RPG-lastig weil eben jedes Volk jede Klasse hat und somit die Völker sich nur durch aussehen und je zwei Skills unterscheiden. 

Anzahl der Charaktere:

Wer nur F2P hat wird pro Server nicht mehr als zwei Charaktere erstellen können, was keinen Sinn ergibt denn so muss man auf zwei Servern spielen um alle 4 Klassen zu testen. Wer löscht schon seine Charaktere nur um alle Klassen zu testen??? Das muss geändert werden und sehe ich als Zwang Geld auszugeben.

Startgebiet:

Das ist wirklich mal was anderes, hier gibt es Action durch die angreifenden Mobs kann man sein Charakter gleich mal austesten. 

Risse:

Manchmal gibt es auf der ganzen Karte so viele Risse und Weltbosse da kommt man kaum nach, jedoch geben die gute EXP und man schafft ein halbes lvl in einem Tag und das mit 26 von 60 lvln. Das hoffe ich wird nicht so schnell gehen wenn ich höhere lvls habe, sonst wirds langweilig. 
Planarit habe ich bis jetzt über 2000 geschafft und manche Items sind richtig gut und andere sind schlechter als das was ich selber machen kann. Da man schnell an Planarit kommt, sind sogar teure Sachen leicht zu bekommen bis jetzt, hoffe das wird später schwerer sonst machen Risse wenig Sinn und um die geht es im Spiel ja. Es gibt viele verschiedene Risse die die Spielwelt und den Himmel um den Riss verändern solange der Aktiv ist, auch die Gegner sehen nicht so aus wie diejenigen nebenan. Noch was zu den Gegnern, die greifen andere Gegner die nicht zum Riss gehören an, was einfach amüsant ist und ich zum ersten Mal in einem Spiel sehe.

Mounts:

Gibt verschiedene Mounts die sich nicht nur in der Farbe unterschieden sondern auch im Aussehen und sind auch andere da als nur Pferde, wer es mag. Die Geschwindigkeiten sind unterschiedlich was sich der Kauf eines teureren Mounts Lohnenswert macht. 

Rift Shop:

Der Online Shop von Rift ist übersichtlich und alles ist in Kategorien eingeteilt, Items die man beim NPC kaufen kann sind zum Teil auch dort aufgeführt und man kann sich dann entscheiden ob man mit Credits oder Gold bzw Platin zahlt. Ausser bei sehr günstigen Sachen die nur ein paar wenige Gold kosten oder nur ein paar Silber sind nicht mit Credits bezahlbar was sich auch nicht lohnen würde.

Auktionshaus:

Da ich SL habe macht es bei mir keinen Unterschied, aber im Chat habe ich mitbekommen das wer F2P spielt, also ohne SL, kann im Auktionshaus nichts verkaufen. Finde ich eine doofe Idee, das nimmt einem Spieler den Spielspass. Jemand mit lvl 23 sagte mir er habe 8 Platin schön für den, bei mir mit lvl 26 sind es 27 Platin also der Unterschied ist da. Kaufen kann man mit F2P jedoch schon, nur Verkaufen geht nicht, man ist also gezwungen Geld auszugeben um das Auktionshaus benutzen zu können was eher Pay 2 Win ist.

Spielwelt:

Die Spielwelt ist was neues und doch gibt es Orte die erkennt man sofort um was es da geht, finde ich toll, so verliert man den Überblick nicht. In den meisten Gebäuden kommt man rein was ein grosser Unterschied ist gegenüber vielen MMOs wo die NPCs vor dem Gebäude stehen.

Steuerung;

WASD wie immer aber es läuft einfach und der Charakter geht dahin wo ich es will, musste mich nur umgewöhnen das ich den NPC mit Rechts und nicht mit der Linken Maustaste anklicken muss.

UI:

So ein gut anpassbares UI habe ich noch  nie gesehen, man kann die grösse von allen Leisten verändern und ihre Position, sogar das deaktivieren geht.

FAZIT:

Rift ist ein gelungenes Spiel was jedoch für diejenigen die nur F2P haben nicht den ganzen Spielspass bietet, dafür muss man zahlen was an Pay 2 Win grenzt. Sogar mit geringeren Einstellungen sieht Rift recht gut aus, klar nicht so gut wie auf max Einstellungen aber gut. Rift ist noch Ausbaufähig und bestimmte Einschränkungen sollten entfernt werden.
Werde es zwar weiterspielen aber so richtig begeistert davon bin ich nicht, irgendwie gibt es ausser den Rissen und dem sehr guten Seelenbaumsystem nichts neues für mich, schade.Liegt daran das ich schon viele MMOs gespielt habe und deswegen schon vieles kenne was in solchen Spielen vorhanden ist. 
Irgendwie ist das Genre etwas ausgelutscht und es gibt kaum neues, mal sehen wie Destiny wird, vielleicht wird mich das wieder in dieses Genre zurückbringen.

Trotzdem Danke für die Empfehlungen


----------



## ZeroX360 (22. Juni 2013)

Konnt bisher kein Pay2Win feststellen.
Das zeuch was man mit Geld kaufen ist total der Müll.
Die einzigen Sachen die sinnvoll wären sind mehr Seelenbäume und Taschenplätze.
Wobei das wirklich sinnige wären die 4 Seelen.
Aber nach meiner Meinung sollten sie die Seelen noch ins F2P einbauen.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Auktionshaus sehe ich als Pay2Win an, weil du Geld ausgeben musst um Ingame Geld zu haben das Beispiel von mir ist wirklich so passiert das habe ich nicht erfunden.


----------



## ZeroX360 (22. Juni 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Auktionshaus sehe ich als Pay2Win an, weil du Geld ausgeben musst um Ingame Geld zu haben das Beispiel von mir ist wirklich so passiert das habe ich nicht erfunden.


 
In wie fern meinste das? 
Ich empfinde das Zeuch für grottig.
Das man sich kaufen kann.
Und sehe eher als Pay2Lose an.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juni 2013)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> In wie fern meinste das?
> Ich empfinde das Zeuch für grottig.
> Das man sich kaufen kann.
> Und sehe eher als Pay2Lose an.


 
Das Auktionshaus ist für mich einer der wichtigsten Dinge in einem MMO, nur so kann ich an genug Geld kommen für teure Items und kann Items die ich nicht habe kaufen. Ist doch ein Plus für jeden der da auch verkaufen kann und nicht nur kaufen.


----------



## ZeroX360 (22. Juni 2013)

Zu den ich nenns mal Rift Classic Zeiten habe ich das AH nie benutzt und war im Endcontent.
Und konnte mir die Reittiere leisten.

Allerdings musste ich sagen hatten wir eine sehr Soziale Gilde.
Jeder hat an den anderen gedacht und es musste sich niemand was aus dem AH kaufen.

Selbst bin ich nun auch wieder soweit das ich mir das akutelle 1000 Platin Mount kaufen kann.
(müsste 150% sein)
War noch mit 300 Platin Altlasten noch belastet und bin aktuell bei 935 Platin.
Und danach werde ich das Zeuch nicht mehr benötigen.
Vorerst zumindest bzw bisschen brauch ich noch für die Berufe.

Verstehe aber allerdings deine Aussage immer noch nicht das "zahlen zum siegen".
Du hast keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderern Spieler.
5 Taschen sind nicht stärker als 4.
Außer bei dem Stormlegion Seelen da ist das etwas doof gelaufen.


----------



## SolidLiquid (24. Juni 2013)

Schau dir mal Everquest 2 an... Das wurde vor einiger Zeit von ProSieben quasi wieder zum Leben erweckt und auf free2play umgestellt. Es gibt zig Charakterklassen, massig Quests, kein Grinden mehr, ein gutes Craftingsystem und eine immer noch ansehnliche Grafik. Es ist damals nur zum falschen Zeitpunkt veröffentlicht worden (fast zeitgleich mit WoW). Es wird fleißig mit Updates versorgt (Update Infos zu Everquest II) und die Server sind auch wieder gut gefüllt. Es gibt zwar auch hier einen IngameShop, allerdings kommt man auch weiter, wenn man kein Geld ausgibt. Der zusätzliche Zeitaufwand hält sich dabei auch in Grenzen. 

Hier geht's zum Trailer.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2013)

SolidLiquid schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Everquest 2 an... Das wurde vor einiger Zeit von ProSieben quasi wieder zum Leben erweckt und auf free2play umgestellt. Es gibt zig Charakterklassen, massig Quests, kein Grinden mehr, ein gutes Craftingsystem und eine immer noch ansehnliche Grafik. Es ist damals nur zum falschen Zeitpunkt veröffentlicht worden (fast zeitgleich mit WoW). Es wird fleißig mit Updates versorgt (Update Infos zu Everquest II) und die Server sind auch wieder gut gefüllt. Es gibt zwar auch hier einen IngameShop, allerdings kommt man auch weiter, wenn man kein Geld ausgibt. Der zusätzliche Zeitaufwand hält sich dabei auch in Grenzen.
> 
> Hier geht's zum Trailer.


 
Danke werde mir den trailer anschauen und die Webseite dazu etwas durchlesen


----------



## Stueppi (29. Juni 2013)

@Gamer090

Du hast meiner meinung nach einen sehr wichtigen Punkt ausgelassen, das PvP System. Was mich da besonders intressiert ist ob es einen Open PvP Content in form von PK oder ähnlichem gibt (PK on -> Spieler töten) und wie Balanced das ganze ist (z.B. first stun win).


----------



## Robonator (29. Juni 2013)

> Ich vermisse diese schweren MMOs wirklich selbst hohe Lvls werden irgendwann so einfach zu erreichen sein das einem langweilig wird.



Ein MMO das wirklich sehr schwer sein kann? Mortal Online.
Umfangreiches Hardcore Sandbox MMO, allerdings gibt es dort keine Dungeons oder Raids etc. 
Man kann Quests annehmen die Spieler an eine art Blackboard geschrieben haben. Wenn man irgendwas raiden will dann geht man mit einer Gruppe auf Bössejagd oder Attackiert die Häuser von anderen Spielern oder die Burgen/Türme von Gilden. 
Das Spiel hat ein Aktives Kampfsystem ähnlich wie in The Elder Scrolls und wird nur in der Egoperspektive gespielt. 
Da es ein Hardcore MMO ist liegt der Fokus leider auch auf Wirtschaft & Crafting. 
DAs Spiel selber wird von 3 Devs geleitet die das Spiel entwickelt haben. Es ist Free2Play und nicht unbedingt P2W. Als F2P hat man halt ein Skillcap bei 60 während Abonnenten da Skillcap bei 100 haben. Ob sich das großartig auswirkt? Mir ist es nicht aufgefallen. 

Vielleicht ist es ja trotzdem was für dich oder für jemand anderen.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

Du suchst ein spannendes Grafik-Adventure, das dich auch nach Wochen noch so RICHTIG fordert?
Haste schon Windows XP ausprobiert?

Kannst ja mal bei tera vorbeischauen ist ja F2P und die Dungeons sind solo nicht zu schaffen


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Du suchst ein spannendes Grafik-Adventure, das dich auch nach Wochen noch so RICHTIG fordert?
> Haste schon Windows XP ausprobiert?
> 
> Kannst ja mal bei tera vorbeischauen ist ja F2P und die Dungeons sind solo nicht zu schaffen


 
Windows XP ist mir zu leicht  

Tera hat mir bis jetzt eigentlich nicht zugesagt aber wenn es schon F2P ist kann ich es zumindest mal testen und mal sehen ob es noch was für mich wird.


----------



## mauhdl (29. Juli 2013)

Dragon's prophet ist sau geil kostet nichts und kann alles erspielen ohne geld.lg


----------

